# Photoshop CS6 questions.



## ahcigar1 (May 14, 2012)

I have been looking at purchasing the new CS6 and was wondering what the difference was between the normal and the extended versions?  Is the extended worth the extra money or would the normal version work just as well?  What kind of features does the extended have that the normal doesn't?


----------



## ahcigar1 (May 14, 2012)

Also does CS6 have photomerge for panoramas like CS5 does or would I need to get a seperate program for that as well?


----------



## ann (May 14, 2012)

I would think adobe would have a comparison chart on their website. I know they have done that in the past with other versions.


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2012)

The Extended version has expanded video editing, 3-D and scientific capabilities the regular version lacks. http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshopfamily.html?promoid=JOLIW

The Extended version is:


> *Ideal for:
> *Video professionals
> Cross-media designers
> Web designers
> ...



While the regular version is:


> *Ideal for:*
> Photographers
> Print designers



You can download the CS6 trial and use it for 30-days. 

I am not aware of *any* features CS5 had that Adobe did not include with CS6.


----------



## ahcigar1 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you KmH  I must have looked over that page.


----------



## Trever1t (May 20, 2012)

Who's working with the new release and what advantages over CS5.1 are you finding other than ACR7?


----------



## TiltShift (May 24, 2012)

Yeah would be interesting to know what's new on on CS6 compared with CS5?


----------

